# Fuck Palin



## Furretsu

(don't move this to the fucking debating hall I can't post in there)



			
				MoveOn.org email said:
			
		

> Who is Sarah Palin? Here's some basic background:
> 
> * She was elected Alaska's governor a little over a year and a half ago. Her previous office was mayor of Wasilla, a small town outside Anchorage. She has no foreign policy experience.
> * Palin is strongly anti-choice, opposing abortion even in the case of rape or incest.
> * She supported right-wing extremist Pat Buchanan for president in 2000.
> * Palin thinks creationism should be taught in public schools.
> * She's doesn't think humans are the cause of climate change.
> * She's solidly in line with John McCain's "Big Oil first" energy policy. She's pushed hard for more oil drilling and says renewables won't be ready for years. She also sued the Bush administration for listing polar bears as an endangered species—she was worried it would interfere with more oil drilling in Alaska.
> * How closely did John McCain vet this choice? He met Sarah Palin once at a meeting. They spoke a second time, last Sunday, when he called her about being vice-president. Then he offered her the position.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Agreed, except for the off-shore drilling.

How else the hell are we going to be energy independent?


----------



## spaekle

> Who is Sarah Palin? Here's some basic background:
> 
> * She was elected Alaska's governor a little over a year and a half ago. Her previous office was mayor of Wasilla, a small town outside Anchorage. She has no foreign policy experience.
> * Palin is strongly anti-choice, opposing abortion even in the case of rape or incest.
> * She supported right-wing extremist Pat Buchanan for president in 2000.
> * Palin thinks creationism should be taught in public schools.
> * She's doesn't think humans are the cause of climate change.
> * She's solidly in line with John McCain's "Big Oil first" energy policy. She's pushed hard for more oil drilling and says renewables won't be ready for years. She also sued the Bush administration for listing polar bears as an endangered species—she was worried it would interfere with more oil drilling in Alaska.
> * How closely did John McCain vet this choice? He met Sarah Palin once at a meeting. They spoke a second time, last Sunday, when he called her about being vice-president. Then he offered her the position.





> Fuck Palin


qft. 

I hated this woman the instant I heard about her and learned what she stood for. :\


----------



## nyuu

> Fuck Palin


Don't forget that McCain has a decent chance of dieing in office, giving us *President Palin*.


> <Furret> she is just
> <Furret> everything i hate about humanity
> <Furret> in one package


Thank you retsu~


----------



## Furretsu

She wants abstinence-only sex education in schools.. that seems to be working well CONSIDERING SHE IS ABOUT TO BE A GRANDMOTHER AT 44

Honestly it makes me sick that this cunt is speaking about five miles from me and thousands of people are supporting her


----------



## #1 bro

Furretsu said:


> * Palin thinks creationism should be taught in public schools.


haha 

but seriously, what if McCain wins, and then he dies (he is pretty old, after all) and she becomes the president?

WE ALL DIE.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Furretsu said:


> She wants abstinence-only sex education in schools.. that seems to be working well CONSIDERING SHE IS ABOUT TO BE A GRANDMOTHER AT 44
> 
> Honestly it makes me sick that this cunt is speaking about five miles from me and thousands of fucktards are supporting her


I'm not supporting her, but having a pregnant kid at 17 (iirc) doesn't make you a bad person.
And that is fucking retarded. I bet she's never heard anyone say "my greatest dream is to threesome with two women." Or maybe she's stupid enough to assume her daughter used a condom, which didn't work.


----------



## Furretsu

I'm not saying it makes her a bad person, I'm just pointing out the irony of the situation. You'd think that'd be a big slap-in-the-face to show her how impractical abstinence-only sex education would be. TEENS ARE STILL GOING TO HAVE SEX HONEY

<NWT> furret don't forget that mccain is destined to die in office, so if mccain is elected say hello to /president palin/
<Furret> i know :(
<Furret> i hate mccain as much so it doesn't really matter
<Furret> at least palin doesn't have such a fucking awful temper
<Furret> not that i'm trying to make her sound good


----------



## o_O

XD
Juneau=Spot on.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Furretsu said:


> I'm not saying it makes her a bad person, I'm just pointing out the irony of the situation. You'd think that'd be a big slap-in-the-face to show her how impractical abstinence-only sex education would be. TEENS ARE STILL GOING TO HAVE SEX HONEY


good, because i'm tired of people resorting to the "candidate's relative/friend did soanso, therefore they are inferior" argument.
it needs a freaking name, too.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

If she becomes president, we're all doomed and the future will be _really_ bad. Same with McCain.

Furret, I'm totally with you on this.

I'm really against oil drilling.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Now now, we don't have to stoop down to ~their~ level.

Honestly, that woman scares me. She's worse than Bush was, in just about every way. And McCain looks old, acts old, and thinks old.

Please, there's only two things you can do to help.

If you're old enough, vote for and donate to Barack Obama.
If you're not old enough, get anyone you know to do it for you.


----------



## o_O

John McCain said:
			
		

> I work with boobs everyday.


No, I'm serious. Look here. My sister found it, and I thought it was HILARIOUS.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

... And paulin supports aerial hunting, which is a terrible, brutal way of killing animals by shooting them from airplanes. Shooting animals from airplanes. I mean, I sort of understand hunting if it's needed for food and stuff, but shooting animals from airplanes just for the sake of it? 

Warning: Contains dead wolves. But look at this anyway.

paulin needs to die. Right now.


----------



## Pikachu

I totally agree. McCain is a demon and Palin's the devil.

Obama all the way. ~woot~


----------



## Blaziking the God General

I honestly think that Palin is better than both candidates.

But of course I hate both candidates, so that's not saying much.

When will someone GOOD get into office?


----------



## Kali the Flygon

Well, so far she's said a lot about nothing.

What's all this about taxes now, when it's a fact that for 90% of the american people, Obama's tax plan would give back 3 TIMES as much in tax rebates as McCain's plan?


----------



## Icalasari

From what I have heard, she once tried to convince government to give people $150 for every left wolf foreleg they bring in...

When you fuck with an animal as awesome as a wolf, then you need to go to hell

>.< Great, if McCain wins, then we are stuck being neighbours to a country run by assholes. Obama? Our economy will likely be dragged down with the States (Taxing the rich tends to make them stop investing in said country, which means the economy is, erm, going to wither and die. Fast)

;.; Excuse me while I go piss off a gang so that they will shoot me in the head. Better than dealing with this bullshit


----------



## Ether's Bane

Actually, I want McCain to win the election because, to me, Obama comes across as being arrogant and pompous. Still, I think Palin sucks.

Oh, and:



Furretsu said:


> (don't move this to the fucking debating hall I can't post in there)
> 
> * She was elected Alaska's governor a little over a year and a half ago. Her previous office was mayor of Wasilla, a small town outside Anchorage. She has no foreign policy experience. *:(*
> * Palin is strongly anti-choice, opposing abortion even in the case of rape or incest. *D:*
> * She supported right-wing extremist Pat Buchanan for president in 2000. *:(*
> * Palin thinks creationism should be taught in public schools. *...*
> * She's doesn't think humans are the cause of climate change. *:(*
> * She's solidly in line with John McCain's "Big Oil first" energy policy. She's pushed hard for more oil drilling and says renewables won't be ready for years. She also sued the Bush administration for listing polar bears as an endangered species—she was worried it would interfere with more oil drilling in Alaska. *...*
> * How closely did John McCain vet this choice? He met Sarah Palin once at a meeting. They spoke a second time, last Sunday, when he called her about being vice-president. Then he offered her the position. *:(*


By the way:

... = I don't really mind.
:( = Please, no.
D: = Fail pasta with a spoonful of failsauce on top.


----------



## Linzys

As an Alaskan..

This whole thing's crazy. Everyone is all for the idea of our governor being the 'next vice president'...

But not many see the problems. And her charisma and speaking ability seems to cover up any reasons why she should not be VP. To most of the public, that is.


Methinks we're doomed.

McCain is probably going to elected just because of this lady.

Beh.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Haha I thought this was about Michael Palin at first because I try to ignore Sarah as much as humanly possible.

She's the worst. The Cons are trying to win over the Hillary crowd, in a pathetic way.

Also how are so many people in this thread okay with destroying the last piece of America that looks beautiful and untouched.


----------



## Altmer

fuck sarah palin more like fuck her daughter


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

wait a minute


> * Palin is strongly anti-choice, opposing abortion even in the case of rape or *incest*.


+


> Palin's youngest child, Trig, has Down syndrome, diagnosed prenatally.


hmmm

also


> Alaska was one of the first U.S. states to pass a constitutional ban on gay marriage, in 1998. Whilst campaigning for election as Governor of Alaska in 2006, Palin declared that she supported the 1998 constitutional amendment, although she said she has good friends who are gay and does not wish to judge gay people.





> although she said she has good friends who are gay and does not wish to judge gay people.


what is that? that scent that wafts around conservatives at any time?
ah, the smell of bullshit


----------



## Altmer

i am anti-idiocy

does this mean i shoud kill sarah palin in the name of good brains


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

yes


----------



## opaltiger

> Palin thinks creationism should be taught in public schools. ...


you don't mind religion being passed off as valid science?

also everyone who is saying "I hate both candidates!" how much do you actually know about them and how much is you wanting to be cool end edgy? 

and if you want McCain elected: fuck you.



> Actually, I want McCain to win the election because, to me, Obama comes across as being arrogant and pompous. Still, I think Palin sucks.


because "arrogant and pompous" is _much_ worse than McCain and his views, right?

_do your research_


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

obama is such an elitist
i mean he buys arugula

who the fuck buys salad that tastes like something fuck this guy fuck his presidency


----------



## Altmer

americans are only allowed the taste of junk food and consumerism vplj didn't you know that


----------



## Eevee

Blaziking 175 said:


> I honestly think that Palin is better than both candidates.


what the fuck is wrong with you



Icalasari said:


> Obama? Our economy will likely be dragged down with the States (Taxing the rich tends to make them stop investing in said country, which means the economy is, erm, going to wither and die. Fast)


so the rich are holding the middle class hostage?  this is some interesting economic theory right here



rock-ground said:


> Actually, I want McCain to win the election because, to me, Obama comes across as being arrogant and pompous.


issues?  what are those?  I just want the guy who sounds least like he knows what he's doing


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Taxing rich people more will get you less money.
this makes perfect sense


----------



## Ruby

Why does everyone complain that if McCain dies Palin will become President?  She doesn't come across as very much worse than McCain.

To those people who want to drill for oil in Alaska: You don't understand that oil is finite.  It will run out soon.  If you rely on Alaskan oil, your energy independence will last a couple of decades, but the polar bears and the environment will be gone for ever.

To those who don't want to tax the rich: The United States is the most important market in the world.   Most investors will stay, unless they are suicidal.


----------



## Altmer

i wanna build a windmill in the sea but the fish don't agree with me


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Ruby said:


> To those people who want to drill for oil in Alaska: You don't understand that oil is finite.  It will run out soon.  If you rely on Alaskan oil, your energy independence will last a couple of decades, but the polar bears and the environment will be gone for ever.


This is true, I don't understand how so many in this thread don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Altmer

they are not like me and take classes on how to save the earth

people aren't taught that energy consumption needs to be controlled and that long-term thinking needs to be applied


----------



## Minish

Furretsu said:


>


I don't agree with Palin's views, but this is disgusting.


----------



## Altmer

ahahahahaha cirrus come on that is brilliant


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I don't really see how it's that disgusting, it implies McCain boned Sarah's daughter.
Which he probably wants to do.
And Palin deserves everything bad that happens to her.

So.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Oh dear God. I hadn't heard much of Palin until the review on Newsnight. Jesus Christ somebody fetch Obama.

If you live in America, please, please don't vote McCain.

offtopic: Her daughter is called Bristol? _Bristol_?


----------



## Minish

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I don't really see how it's that disgusting, it implies McCain boned Sarah's daughter.
> Which he probably wants to do.
> And Palin deserves everything bad that happens to her.
> 
> So.


I don't see how the Palin family life has anything at all to do with politics.
I understand the irony and everything, but who cares if her daughter is pregnant? :/ The way people are making a huge deal about it is terrible.

I'm not implying people /here/ are making a huge deal about it.

And also, who cares what her daughter's called? What's wrong with Bristol? e_e
But yeah, Palin makes Obama look like the better candidate by far, if McCain actually gets in I will lose all hope for America forever. xD

But how Obama isn't anti-abortion and is anti-guns makes me think 80% of America are going to ignore him.


----------



## Eevee

Cirrus said:


> I don't see how the Palin family life has anything at all to do with politics.


and I don't see what politics should have to do with family life

unfortunately Palin and the Republican Party in general disagree so they can all suck my dick and wallow in their bad press



Cirrus said:


> I understand the irony and everything, but who cares if her daughter is pregnant? :/


nobody

we just care that her bass-ackwards social positions are biting her in the ass and would like everyone to remember it as much as possible


----------



## Blaziking the God General

opaltiger said:
			
		

> also everyone who is saying "I hate both candidates!" how much do you actually know about them and how much is you wanting to be cool end edgy?


I've been following the election closely for the past few years and know enough about Obama and McCain to say that, in my opinion, that I don't favor either of them.



			
				Eevee said:
			
		

> what the fuck is wrong with you


Many things. Many things.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Blaziking 175 said:


> I've been following the election closely for the past few years and know enough about Obama and McCain to say that, in my opinion, that I don't favor either of them.


okay but why


----------



## Pikachu

Now I don't want McCain to win, but I also dont want Obama to win. Candidates for president always promise things that they probably aren't gonna do in office. 

_There is no one to trust!_


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

re: no oil for you

How the hell are we going to get energy independence if we freaking _rely on other countries_? And also, it will only last a couple of decades, blah, we'll find alternative energy by then.
And no, I'm not saying to cut the supply from the Middle East indefinitely; I think it would be more beneficial to have oil from both sources.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> re: no oil for you
> 
> How the hell are we going to get energy independence if we freaking _rely on other countries_? And also, it will only last a couple of decades, blah, we'll find alternative energy by then.
> And no, I'm not saying to cut the supply from the Middle East indefinitely; I think it would be more beneficial to have oil from both sources.


Yeah, you get your petrol for a couple of years, have fun with the fucked beyond repair ecosystem.


----------



## Furretsu




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Furretsu said:


>


----------



## Ruby

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> re: no oil for you
> 
> How the hell are we going to get energy independence if we freaking _rely on other countries_? And also, it will only last a couple of decades, blah, we'll find alternative energy by then.
> And no, I'm not saying to cut the supply from the Middle East indefinitely; I think it would be more beneficial to have oil from both sources.


I'm not suggesting that you should continue getting oil from anywhere.  I'm suggesting that you should use the alternative energy now, rather than using up the last few drops of this fish-based environmental cyanide that you seem so keen on.  Why don't you just smoke it or something?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Ruby said:


> I'm not suggesting that you should continue getting oil from anywhere.  I'm suggesting that you should use the alternative energy now, rather than using up the last few drops of this fish-based environmental cyanide that you seem so keen on.  Why don't you just smoke it or something?


I doubt we have enough alternative energy to power America without oil.


----------



## #1 bro

Linzys said:


> McCain is probably going to elected just because of this lady.


Are you sure? I kind of thought it was the other way around, that McCain is basically doomed now because of his terrible pick for VP. D: 



Cirrus said:


> And also, who cares what her daughter's called? What's wrong with Bristol? e_e


UM. It's a _hideous_ name. And just... _why_ would you name a kid Track? Does it mean something in some other language? And Trig? Honestly? _Trig?_ Next we'll have Precalc Palin. Or something. I dunno.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Zeta Reticuli said:


> UM. It's a _hideous_ name. And just... _why_ would you name a kid Track? Does it mean something in some other language? And Trig? Honestly? _Trig?_ Next we'll have Precalc Palin. Or something. I dunno.


Conservatives just have a knack for shitty names.
See: Mitt Romney/Tagg Romney
if you name your son tagg you hate him.
Seriously.


----------



## Icalasari

Not going to bother quoting messages

opal, what knowledge I have comes from emails, TCoD, the occasional babble from the news, my conservative (I am pretty sure he is, anyways) father, and when I watch Glen Beck (That guy is a freaking genius, imho)

So it is not me being knowledgeable or edgy. It's me basing my opinion on limited information because I am too lazy to do research. Besides, even though this will affect Canada, well, there isn't much I can do about it since I live in, well, Canada. x.x

Also, from what I know, Polar Bears actually have had a huge comeback. I heard this from Glen Beck and my father, but even so, I find that more believable than, "They are starving because there is less ice"

Erm, if somebody can provide a better reason (honestly, if the polar bears cannot hunt properly because of there being LESS ICE, when, from my knowledge, they eat mostly seals and FISH, which would (in the fishes case) be EASIER to find and catch with less ice, then I say gogo natural selection), then I will reconsider my stance. I don't like off-shore drilling (besides, you have OUR oil :D >.> Come on, the amount of CO2 being put in the atmosphere shipping oil from the middle east is equal to the amount that comes from refining our oil and shipping it), but not because of Polar Bears (due to my current knowledge)

Anyways, even if Obama would drag the US Economy down, he IS still better than Pa-I mean, McCain (Having Palin as his vp instantly makes him a wolf hating son of a... Well, I can't say son of a bitch. That would be degrading to the male wolf population)

If anybody feels the urge to correct my opinions (and judging from the conservative hate in here plus the fact that one of the major influences on my political thinking is my dad, who seems to be conservative, (although I don't know for certain), well, I can guess there will be correcting), then please try to keep the information as untainted by opinion as possible


----------



## nastypass

(psst hey polar bears can't exactly spend their _entire lives_ swimming in the arctic)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

> Erm, if somebody can provide a better reason (honestly, if the polar bears cannot hunt properly because of there being LESS ICE, when, from my knowledge, they eat mostly seals and FISH, which would (in the fishes case) be EASIER to find and catch with less ice, then I say gogo natural selection), then I will reconsider my stance.


hurr they die because they can't find any ice to rest and *drown*, I thought this was basic knowledge.

Also Obama will give your economy a huge boost since he'll increase taxes where tax increase is due and with the retarded war in Iraq finally over you'll spare so much money being wasted on it.
Your defence budget is 548.9 billion dollars for Christ's sake, no wonder you're headed for a depression. Compare that with what even a huge country like Russia uses (40 billion dollars) and you can see it's ridiculous.


----------



## Eevee

pikachu629 said:


> Now I don't want McCain to win, but I also dont want Obama to win. Candidates for president always promise things that they probably aren't gonna do in office.


stick it to the man bro


----------



## opaltiger

> Are you sure? I kind of thought it was the other way around, that McCain is basically doomed now because of his terrible pick for VP. D:


her speech got more viewership than any other in history save Obama's. no telling what the viewers thought, but the media loved it.

I am sort of sitting here waiting for everyone to realise how utterly terrible she'd be as VP.



> my conservative (I am pretty sure he is, anyways) father


sorry, but if you can't tell whether someone is conservative you really shouldn't be making political opinions



> Now I don't want McCain to win, but I also dont want Obama to win. Candidates for president always promise things that they probably aren't gonna do in office.


and this attitude is precisely the reason Obama is going to lose. WHO CARES if he isn't going to usher in a golden age of prosperity and advancement, he is still _infinitely better than McCain._ "Oh, we can't have a perfect candidate, let's just not vote for anyone and let the Republicans win AGAIN"? I'm all for idealistic voting, but not when a good candidate actually has a CHANCE!


----------



## Altmer

all you people yawning about needing oil

take science class

please


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I really don't understand how some people can think that a woman who was mayor of a small-ass town and then governor of Alaska can qualify as VP.
That and she's a stupid cunt.
Hell, fuck experience, it's really just that's she's a fucking creepy bitch.

also





hmm yes those left-wing bastards, being against pre-marital sex


----------



## Eevee

wow

I don't even know what to say about that comic


----------



## Ruby

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> I doubt we have enough alternative energy to power America without oil.


Well for heaven's sake what are you going to do when all the oil is gone?


----------



## Altmer

sit on his lazy fucking ass starving while people like me scramble to pick up the gauntlet and develop alternative energy sources, duh


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Eevee said:


> wow
> 
> I don't even know what to say about that comic


i see your reaction and raise you glenn mccoy


----------



## Eevee

oh my god I didn't know it was physically possible to be this far removed from reality


----------



## Morbid

I don't understand how a woman who seems to hate women so much attracts so many women voters.


----------



## Alexi

There are only two things about Sarah Palin I can say:
1) I want to bone her
2) *headdesk*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay this is starting to piss me off now. Republicans are against pre-marital sex and for abstinence-only. Then why in the blue fuck are they crying over Liberals attacking Bristol Palin about this and calling Sarah out on her shit when they should be tearing those women apart themselves aaaaah throw every republican off a cliff


----------



## nyuu

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Okay this is starting to piss me off now. Republicans are against pre-marital sex and for abstinence-only. Then why in the blue fuck are they crying over Liberals attacking Bristol Palin about this and calling Sarah out on her shit when they should be tearing those women apart themselves aaaaah throw every republican off a cliff





		Code:
	

family life == off limits;
//unless they're liberal

It's clearly because we don't /understand/ her /unique/ situation that allows her to be a damn godless sinner.


----------



## Altmer

Morbid said:


> I don't understand how a woman who seems to hate women so much attracts so many women voters.


women are bitches a lot


----------



## #1 bro

I know it's already been said, but it's ridiculous that people are saying that Palin will be a bad candidate because this one time her daughter forgot to take a pill. It IS hilariously ironic that she teaches her daughter this abstinence-only sex ed stuff, and it fails _before her eyes_ yet she STILL wants to teach every child in the nation the very same. wtf. 

Honestly, does she really think that kids will actually _listen_ to the advice that they get in school? Because that's just a hopeless fantasy. But if schoolkids get the chance to learn useful skills, then they'll at least _try_ to remember them and use them. Yeah, it's probably not healthy for teens to have sex, but better they have the sex but no babies, than they have the sex _and_ the babies.


----------



## Aobaru

This thread is fucked. 

I actually like her, aside from the hunting crap.

MCCAIN-PALIN 2008 WTFAREUGONNADOABOUTIT.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Aobaru said:


> MCCAIN-PALIN 2008 WTFAREUGONNADOABOUTIT.


hope mccain falls over and fails to lift his arms up in time.

ps palin is a stupid cunt and everything she advocates is retarded
i mean she managed to run a small town into a 20 million dollar debt. 20 millions.

also aobaru why haven't you answered the biblequotes in the homosexuality thread yet.


----------



## Kabigon

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> hope mccain falls over and fails to lift his arms up in time.
> 
> ps palin is a stupid cunt and everything she advocates is retarded
> i mean she managed to run a small town into a 20 million dollar debt. 20 millions.
> 
> also aobaru why haven't you answered the biblequotes in the homosexuality thread yet.


After reading about Palin and realizing, that she sucks, I'm going with Obama.  Sure he is not much better but still, he is the lesser of two evils.  

And no one has stated this yet.

John McCain is 74 year old old fart.  He looks like at the first sign of trouble, he will have a massive heart attack and die.  Now why the hell would someone so old put someone so inexperienced in office like that?  I mean seriously, she was just elected Govenor of Alaska a year and a half ago (I think).  

Now Alaska is big but it doesn't have a huge population and you don't have to do as much as a big city such as New York.  Heck, she has enough time to go air hunting.  AIR HUNTING! That makes her seem even worse.  Anyone who shoots bears and wolves just for fun is evil and especially since you're doing it from an Air Plane.  I would love to see Bears and Wolves just pick up guns and start shooting back.  

The part that just makes me upset that she is even trying to get elected is that she has only ran a small state for such a short time and the population is about 670,000 I think.  Now how the hell is she supposed to run a country with over 300,000,000 people especially when we have the economy like it is.  HOW?  She hasn't even gotten a taste of what real trouble is so how can she run a country where trouble happens every day?  Does anyone agree with me?


----------



## Aobaru

> also aobaru why haven't you answered the biblequotes in the homosexuality thread yet.


I have.


----------



## Furretsu

Aobaru said:


> This thread is fucked.
> 
> I actually like her, aside from the hunting crap.
> 
> MCCAIN-PALIN 2008 WTFAREUGONNADOABOUTIT.


here guys let me shove my retarded opinion in your face without giving any kind of reason (let alone a valid one)

you are a true republican


----------



## opaltiger

> Sure he is not much better but still, he is the lesser of two evils.


_why_ is he not much better? christ, guys, stop saying "lol they both suck" without _backing it up._



> I actually like her, aside from the hunting crap.


no abortion, period, regardless of circumstance? religion taught as science? fuck the environment, let's go drill for oil? have you read this thread _at all?_


----------



## Morbid

Altmer said:


> women are bitches a lot


usually to other women. allowing Sarah Palin to get close to a position of power and thus denying themselves basic rights such as the right to choose what to do with their own bodies seems quite stupid.


----------



## Icalasari

opaltiger said:


> _why_ is he not much better? christ, guys, stop saying "lol they both suck" without _backing it up._


My parents are conservative. That would mean that they like the Republicans. They are pretty much my only source of political information. Combine that with the fact that I think Palin is a bitch, and, well, of course I would say they both suck

And THANK YOU for saying something other than, "They can't hunt without ice! THEY WILL STARVE!", Walker

^^ I still think we need oil for awhile, though. Hey, I am an Albertan. Oil is our chief export. Of COURSE I will say that ^^


----------



## nyuu

Icalasari said:


> My parents are conservative. That would mean that they like the Republicans. They are pretty much my only source of political information. Combine that with the fact that I think Palin is a bitch, and, well, of course I would say they both suck


You're on the internet, you've got sources of political information other than your parents.


Icalasari said:


> ^^ I still think we need oil for awhile, though. Hey, I am an Albertan. Oil is our chief export. Of COURSE I will say that ^^


I don't see why. You're not profiting from the oil being exported, why are you rooting for these oil exporters just because they live near you?

Right um my thoughts: I hate this person.
Things NWT does not agree with:
*no abortions
*religion taught as science
*oil drilling
*wanting polar bears removed from the endangered species list


----------



## o_O

We've had cheap oil for like 20 years and now we're bitching about oil prices because now it's like just $2 less than the gas in Europe instead of like $4 less.
ALTERNATIVE ENERGY AND HIGHER MPGs FTW!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Actually America shouldn't complain because here petrol is like 8$ so fuck everyone who moans at 4$99


----------



## Icalasari

NWT said:


> You're on the internet, you've got sources of political information other than your parents.


That part has to do with my laziness ^^



> I don't see why. You're not profiting from the oil being exported, why are you rooting for these oil exporters just because they live near you?


I am not rooting for Alaska oil. I am just rooting for oil in general ^^


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Eevee said:


> oh my god I didn't know it was physically possible to be this far removed from reality


i love how the liberal is a bulldyke, obama is fat and the muslims have scimitars.


----------



## PK

I really can't see what else I can say that hasn't been said before.

Palin stands for just about everything I think is wrong. In short, the title speaks the truth. Fuck Palin.


----------



## Eevee

Aobaru said:


> This thread is fucked.
> 
> I actually like her, aside from the hunting crap.
> 
> MCCAIN-PALIN 2008 WTFAREUGONNADOABOUTIT.


feel free to actually contribute to the discussion instead of dropping an obnoxious bumper sticker and buggering off



Icalasari said:


> My parents are conservative. That would mean that they like the Republicans. They are pretty much my only source of political information. Combine that with the fact that I think Palin is a bitch, and, well, of course I would say they both suck


and this is why you're not allowed to vote


----------



## FMC_x_ANS

Look at her dealings with Exxon... Then you will know why I don't support her.


----------



## Furretsu

This is a pretty cool read guys:

http://www.who-sucks.com/people/13-reasons-why-sarah-palin-sucks


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Furretsu said:


> This is a pretty cool read guys:
> 
> http://www.who-sucks.com/people/13-reasons-why-sarah-palin-sucks


petition to permaban sarah palin from politics forever


----------



## Altmer

i would sign a petition to have politicians be permabanned from politics

but we'd have no government and that would fail


----------



## Cheetah

As one of the resident Alaskans on this forum, I wholehartedly support this movement to permaban her. The idea of VP Palin scares me, and there is no amount of D: that can express it.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=184097&title=Bristol-Palin's-Choice


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=184097&title=Bristol-Palin's-Choice


Heh.

I want to show this video to my republican friends (and one libertarian friend).

Also I thought McCain was bad but Sarah Palin is much much worse than him.


----------



## Ruby

... said:


> Also I thought McCain was bad but Sarah Palin is much much worse than him.


we'll see


----------



## Altmer

> I am not rooting for Alaska oil. I am just rooting for oil in general ^^


Oil reserves will last you about 50 years. This is not even counting the exponential population growth (though winning unconventionables may add some.)

You can't root for oil. It's not GOING TO LAST. Not in ANY stretch of the term can the world keep up the oil economy. There's just NOT ENOUGH OIL FOR ALL OF US.

And to all the other fucks BLA BLA BLA USE BIOMASS OR WHATEVER

there's only one type of energy that can come through and that's solar energy. using all conventional land for biomass (meaning you'd produce no food) wouldn't be sufficient for energy consumptions now let alone in 2020 or 2050.


----------



## opaltiger

> there's only one type of energy that can come through and that's solar energy.


I dunno, large-scale offshore wind farms sound like they could work.


----------



## Eevee

http://www.feministing.com/archives/010930.html

palin charged rape victims for their own investigations


----------



## Altmer

opaltiger said:


> I dunno, large-scale offshore wind farms sound like they could work.


Even if you do that, calculations show you wouldn't generate enough power for world consumption. You should of course still apply them, as they could account for a part of it, but they don't generate enough. 

We discussed this in class today so hah.

Solar energy however, even factoring in day/night and current solar cell efficiency, is more than enough for everyone; it covers everything.

Admittedly, you'd need to cover about 0.16% of the earth's land surface with solar cells of an efficiency of about 10% to provide for all of the earth's energy consumption in 2020, but if you see the size of that square, you could just put that in the desert or something; or you could divide it up in essence. There's enough solar energy for it to be used everywhere, obv the Sahara would generate more power but you can use it in Europe too. If you were to place the whole thing in europe it'd kinda cover almost all of it though.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Reminder that this is Bristol and the guy she's being forced to wed:





i hope my daughter follows her example

Also just because

















:)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Ruby said:


> Well for heaven's sake what are you going to do when all the oil is gone?


Are we not fucking researching alternative energy sources?
"If we use other countries' oil, we'll be fine but if we use our own we're screwed"
And also I'd like to know how we're going to be energy independent if we use other countries for oil this and oil that.


----------



## Ruby

I don't think you should use oil at all.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> "If we use other countries' oil, we'll be fine but if we use our own we're screwed"


Yes, because those countries have had that part of their ecosystem raped already (well, unless it's in a desert or something where there isn't anything to rape) and Alaska is still beautiful and moderatly intact.
I mean hy the hell do you want to destroy Alaska's ecosystem for a couple of years worth of petrol for God's sake.


----------



## Jack_the_White

you want her to end up shooting another guy? She's gonna finish the job that dick started.   And she also sounds like a real bitch, I really don't wanna hear her bitchy voice for the next 4-8 years.  AND mccain is probably gonna die in the middle of his term, that means palin will be prez...


----------



## spaekle

^ We had that exact magazine on the magazine rack at school. I gave it and a sharpie to my friend. She had a pretty evil look on her face. I trust she did some awesome stuff to it.


----------



## opaltiger

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ^ We had that exact magazine on the magazine rack at school. I gave it and a sharpie to my friend. She had a pretty evil look on her face. I trust she did some awesome stuff to it.


I'm not sure how that cover could be any more awesome.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...Is it bad that I'm already thinking of ways to kill this woman and I only heard of her a week ago?

Seriously though, I read through this thread, read the articles, and if what I read is true, we're fucking screwed.

I swear I thought it would be bad enough if McCain ended up in office, but now... NOW if he ends up as president I will personally kill myself.
Because he's more than likely gonna die in office, and then we're going to have to suffer with _her as president. _And that sounds like a fate worse than death. 

Death > Worse than death

I'll elaborate on my views a little more when I can think a bit more clearly.

Also Juneau poster on first post = xD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Tiggy said:


> You may now weep or laugh. I recommend both.


ahahahaha

Also am I the only who thinks her bringing the Down's Baby to the RNC was really weird.


----------



## Altmer

Ruby said:


> I don't think you should use oil at all.


Well, you can, but use it sparingly and don't make it the bulk of energy consumption. Oil is needed for the production of a lot of plastics.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> ^ We had that exact magazine on the magazine rack at school. I gave it and a sharpie to my friend. She had a pretty evil look on her face. I trust she did some awesome stuff to it.


Yeah..._yeaaaaaaaah_... you mean drawing mustaches and stuff on? :evil:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ




----------



## Dannichu

That comic is actually the saddest thing I've seen all day ):


----------



## nyuu

I love Tom the Dancing Bug.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

loool anonymous discovered Palin's yahoo password and fucked with it a little
a couple hours later bill o'reilly throws a shit-fit





HMM IS THE FACT THAT SOMEONE HACKED INTO A DUMB WHORE'S EMAIL SEXISM

hey anything that makes palin's life shit and bill's heart race and thus bring it closer to a heart attack is fine by me

I feel bad right now because I can't empathize in any way, shape or form with Palin, and I can usually manage to feel sorry for people. I don't wanna hate ):
Seriously if it was anyone else I'd probably think this is a bit much but I honestly appreciate/don't care that Anon did this.

oh and tom the dancing bug is fantastic


----------



## Rwr4539

Here's the clip.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Rwr4539 said:


> Here's the clip.


thanks, was gonna post but my internet is slow as hell right now and i can't access youtube


----------



## Eevee

oh o'reilly

how do you sleep at night


----------



## #1 bro

I'm glad that I can admit it when I totally get owned, and not have to resort to going "IT'S DESPICABLE" all over the place

seriously, they got owned.

(my favorite part is when he goes "it's horrible that someone would do this to children of a governor" or something. so, because she's a governor her children should get special privileges? is that how it works?)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i hope bill o'reilly gets really worked up about something and rants so much and so intently he forgets to breathe

his interview with richard dawkins still makes me cringe


----------



## Vyraura

haha, video is epic win.


----------



## Altmer

someone should play like slayer or cannibal corpse in the middle of a republican convention, like really loud

and invite Kerry King onstage

just for the fucken lulz

just to shock the utter living fuck out of Sarah Palin


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

i think someone should release an aerophallusov at the next McCain/Palin rally.
and then at an obama rally too just because.


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> i hope bill o'reilly gets really worked up about something and rants so much and so intently he forgets to breathe
> 
> his interview with richard dawkins still makes me cringe


is that the one where O'Reilly was like "but science can't answer EVERYTHING therefore it is useless!"?

eta: incidentally I hear Palin is not working out quite like McCain expected. can anyone in the US confirm?


----------



## Eevee

according to CNN, Obama is ahead by three points atm

so

yeah


----------



## Furretsu

Points?


----------



## Eevee

percentage points


----------



## Furretsu

Oh. Is 3% good, or is it like, closer than ever now?


----------



## Eevee

last week they were either exactly tied or Obama was behind by 1%


----------



## Furretsu

Ah, yay :D Let's hope this descent in McCain's numbers continues


----------



## Furretsu

Don't mean to double post but this is too good not to


----------



## Music Dragon

Whoa. I've gotta go and listen to Barracuda now.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

That's the closest I've ever gotten to reading McCain fanfic ):



> is that the one where O'Reilly was like "but science can't answer EVERYTHING therefore it is useless!"?


Might be, I don't remember everything. I do remember O'Reilly being all 'HA BUT THERE WERE MANY EVIL ATHEISTS HITLER STALIN (NAME I CAN'T REMEMBER) What've you got to say about that.'
'Well, yes, of course those people were awful but we have to think: did they do this *because* they were atheists? Ah, and Hitler was a devout Catholic-'
'No  he wasn't, he was forced into it but abandoned it soon in his life.'
'(smile) Yes yes, we can disprove tha-'
'AND THAT WAS RICHARD DAWKINS THANK YOU FOR BEING ON THE SHOW'


----------



## Dannichu

His interview with Micheal Moore was brilliant, too; he only agreed to go on if they didn't edit it at all, so just before the ad break O'Rilley was all sarcastic about it for no good reason. That man makes me laugh, he does.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2FARDDcdFaQ

"I don't know what you just said so I'm gonna try and make a joke out of it."

D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I love how instead of Professor or at least Writer or something Richard Dawkins gets a huge
ATHEIST
above his name.

ATHEIST
Richard Dawkins

CUNT
Bill O'Reilly


----------



## #1 bro

well, to be fair, being a professor is not the reason he was on the show, being an atheist is.

also Richard Dawkins was waaaaaay too nice, all letting Bill O'Reilly make weak jokes and cut him off like that and not even listen to what he was saying. >(


----------



## Eevee

dawkins is smart enough to know that being a douchebag back to o'reilly will make people write him off as a dick not worth listening to

the man is incredibly rational and I don't know how he does it


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Dawkins is incredible in that he can remain calm when facing obnoxious dicks but he can also throw soul-crushing one-liners and knows his stuff so well any argument people give he can contest, calmly.
I think one of the only times he really started getting upset in public was when he was on a show and this meek fundamentalist was asked why God had allowed the Holocaust to happen. The man replied that God was testing their faith and that it was all so they could live in Heaven once they accepted Jesus or something and he was being so goddamn offensive one of the other guests told the fundie he hoped he'd rot in hell.

oh and I think he really deserved more than 'Richard Dawkins - ATHEIST' because he wasn't there just to tell people about what it's like being atheist, but to debate and talk about his book (which O'Reilly obviously didn't read). So Professor or at least Author would have been in order.

Also Palin-wise: I can't believe she named her children Track, Trig, Bristol and Piper. Willow is also kind of weird but Piper? *Piper*
And calling the Down's kid Trig was horrible too because he's gonna have a hard enough life without having some bullshit name.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...Piper IS a name. See?

However, Track and Trig are NOT, so :I


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

It may exist but it's still a fucking awful name.


----------



## Dannichu

I'm used to Piper because I have an unnatural obsession with Piper Perabo. But _Track?_

And Bristol will forever be The City in the County Formerly Known as Avon to me.


----------



## #1 bro

honestly, Track? wtf? she was probably drugged up on painkillers after giving birth, and then they asked her to sign the birth certificate, and she couldn't remember what she was going to call him, so she wrote the first word that came to mind. and that word was "track".


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Shove Maggot Palin


----------



## Dewgongian

NWT said:


> *President Palin*.


When fucking hell freezes over.


----------



## Furretsu

I'm Stinger Assassin Palin. D:<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Johnny-boy is Steam Fangs Palin.
How badass is that.


----------



## Alexi

Luger Otter Palin.

D:


----------



## Zora of Termina

Mustache Warthog Palin.

Sounds more like what _Palin herself_ is. >>

I'll stick with Zora, thank you. >>


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Creation Schwarzkopf Palin

do I win yet

I really don't pay as much attention to politics as I should because I am a terrible American citizen, and I'm not going to pretend I've been following the candidates extensively when I clearly haven't (unlike some people in this thread), but I would like to say that any woman who votes for McCain/Palin just because Palin is a woman (and I am starting to think that is debatable) needs to have their voting rights revoked. "Oh, no, Hillary got the axe, I'm going to be all butthurt and vote for a WIMMIN despite the fact that she probably totally goes against everything I stand for, QUALIFICATIONS AND POLITICAL VIEWS BE DAMNED." I know this has already been covered but _seriously_ what is wrong with this country D:

I mean, I wouldn't even care if Palin were the best choice ever and she shat world peace and candy. That is just the most disgusting compromise of integrity I have ever heard of and I hope to God it hasn't happened as commonly as I get the impression it has. :/

k I'll take my uneducated self and go back to lurking now


----------



## Squirrel

Buster Taint Palin.

Nya. I don't like it.


----------



## o_O

Bullet Bodycheck Palin 
o_O


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Knife Pile Palin

oh dear :|


----------



## Alexi

You win.


----------



## Dewgongian

Furretsu said:


> Don't mean to double post but this is too good not to


You win.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Haha I'm Trowel Ogre Palin.


----------



## Autumn

If McCain is elected, I do think I will have a very sad birthday. :[

It's not McCain so much as it is the fact that he might die and we'll be stuck with *Palin*

(why oh why did /this year/ my birthday have to be on Election Day, oh why Dx)


----------



## opaltiger

Leafpool said:


> If McCain is elected, I do think I will have a very sad birthday. :[
> 
> It's not McCain so much as it is the fact that he might die and we'll be stuck with *Palin*
> 
> (why oh why did /this year/ my birthday have to be on Election Day, oh why Dx)


Heh, my dad would have been sixty-four a day after our elections. Think of it as a good omen.


----------



## nastypass

Engine Nighthawk Palin

does i win


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Look at it this way, if Obama wins it'll be a great birthday present.


----------



## Altmer

yeah but obama is a nigger and sarah palin is a good [strikeout]housewife[/strikeout] mother/VP and McCain is a war hero

so i guess mccain/palin should win

BECAUSE YOU CANT VOTE FOR NIGGERS WHATEVER HAPPENS


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

tbh I think they set up McCain on purpose because they wanted to keep him away from the planes for most of the war.


----------



## Altmer

well he cant lift his arms so he'd be a sitting duck in an accident

*oxygen masks appear*

*buuuuut, I can't reach the mask*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hahaha

I like how he's WAR HERO when what happened was basically
*crash*
*crash*
*crash*
*crash*
*crash*
*oh shit captured by gooks*
*torture torture*
*suspend by arms for five year* 
*probable rape*
*freedom!*
*FUCKING TECHNOLOGY ):*

Again McCain would be a huge threat to American politics if he became President. You'd only have to sneak up on him and give him a tap on the back and he'd probably break his hip ):


----------



## Eevee

in other news

ron paul is apparently supporting the Constitution Party guy

more evidence that ron paul is _out of his fucking mind_


----------



## Vyraura

what is this 'mind' you speak of


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

its where he stores his goooooold


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Haha, Bill O'Reily's website has been hacked.


> In what is slowly turning into a endless loop of hacktivism activities, Bill O’Reilly’s BillOreilly.com has been compromised during the weekend, with personal details including passwords in plain text for 205 of the site’s members already leaking across Internet forums, as a response to his remarks regarding Wikileaks as a “one of those despicable, slimy, scummy websites” which recently published private information of Sarah Palin’s private email.


This hacking spree can continue forever as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Eevee

black hats: being douchebags so you don't have to since 196x


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

So is anyone watching the vice-presidential debate tonight?
I'll try, though it'll probably air really late here in Belgium :/


----------



## Dannichu

I don't have a TV D:

It's bound to be up on Youtube soon enough, though.


----------



## Ruby

Chuck Baldwin would be awful for Americans but not bad for the rest of the world.  The same is true of Ron Paul.


----------



## Retsu

Going to watch it for sure. Can't wait to see Biden make some delicious Palin Pancakes tonight. :3


----------



## Wymsy

I too am going to watch the debate. And then listen to the rant about it that my boyfriend is going to make after it's done.


----------



## Alexi

I'm totally watching it. Either to watch Biden slice Palin up, Palin stumble through it horribly or maybe something actually good happen!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well she's already stumbling through it if you ask me.

Also:


> Mom: *watching debate, talking on phone*
> Me: *comes and sits upstairs, sees TV* ...She's still an ugly bitch! :D
> Mom: rotflmao


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Okay so I watched half of it and am now going to sleep because it's 4:30 AM here and I'm having trouble thinking coherently.
But all I'll say for now is: Palin's a lying cunt, and I'd like to know what a 'nukular' is.


----------



## Retsu

Okay, so here are my post-debate opinions.

Biden clearly won. However, Palin held her own much more than I would have expected. I'd almost say I respect her if she weren't such a cunt.

Though I do think this debate was rather meaningless - people who love Palin are going to love Palin even more and people who disliked her still will. Ultimately, this whole debate will fade away in a good day or two.

And yeah.


----------



## Eevee

nukular


----------



## Retsu

maverick!


----------



## Alexi

If I hear Maveric one more time, heads will roll.


----------



## Retsu

I was more disturbed by the constant winking, personally.

I wish Sarah Palin would give me extra credit. :( Damned third graders.


----------



## Eevee

http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/factchecking_biden-palin_debate.html

goshdarnit


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ




----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/UnNews...es_with_Sarah_Palin_to_create_satire_colossus


----------



## Wymsy

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


That is the funniest shit I've seen all day. I really needed a laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ




----------



## Mirry

Alexi said:


> If I hear Maveric one more time, heads will roll.


My English teacher said that her sister played a drinking game during the VP debate -- every time Sarah Palin said "maverick", she took a shot. I daresay she was very drunk by the end of the night.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

very drunk more like comatose


----------



## Rwr4539




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ




----------



## Ayame

Ugh, I was just on Nick.com message boards (lurking for the lulz) and a bunch of idiotic children were like, "Palin is so awesome and funny!"; "Sarah Palin is pretty!"; "Well I used to live in Alaska and she's governor there so she's awesome!" and lastly, "I think I like her.  What are her views?"
ALL REAL RESPONSES.
And some people praised her political standpoint.
Oh, and my respect for Obama has gained points.
I want to make an account there just to, you know, tell the kids to shut the hell up because Palin is a horrible bitch (in a friendly way, of course).
Man, I've been cussing lately. *ducks out*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


>


----------



## Dannichu

I can't find a decent-quality, full version of this on youtube or anywhere else, so scroll down to the bottom of the page here to see Tina Fey and Amy Poehler playing Hillary and Palin absolutely hilariously (and freakishly accurately) X3 

"I believe that deplomacy should be the conerstone of any foreign policy."
"I can see Russia from my house!"


----------



## Retsu

It's here, Danni.

And Tina Fey played Palin again during a recent VP debate sketch. Good stuff.


----------



## Dannichu

"...How will you solve the financial crisis being a maverick?"
"You know, we're gonna take every aspect of the crisis and look at it and then we're gonna ask ourselves 'what would a maverick do in this situation?' And then, you know, we'll do that."

I adore Tina Fey far, far too much <3


----------



## Alexi

Nailin' Palin.

Alexi loves the porn industry. :)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

"And for all you people playing a drinking game at home: 'maverick' "


----------



## opaltiger

Well, I can hardly let VPLJ hog all the action:


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Guys, what would happen if Palin became president?
Here's a movie premise.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=reRTXJSyTjo

The sad thing is that now, I actually want to see that movie. D:


----------



## opaltiger

... said:


> Guys, what would happen if Palin became president?
> Here's a movie premise.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=reRTXJSyTjo
> 
> The sad thing is that now, I actually want to see that movie. D:


this is the greatest thing ever


----------



## Dannichu

"...even in cases of rape and incest!"

I love it XD


----------



## Wymsy

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7662820.stm


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Hmm, I read about that.

Look at this poll:
http://www.pbs.org/now/polls/poll-435.html

It's asking if Palin is qualified to be VP.
yeah, uhm... NO.

It's inexplicably tied at this point (how can 49% think she's qualified?). Vote how you feel and stuff.


----------



## opaltiger

That's because people don't really see the VP as doing much of, well, anything. Ask them if she's qualified to be president, on the other hand...


----------



## Wymsy

She isn't qualified to be considered sane.


----------



## Dannichu

49% - Yes
49% - No
0% - Not sure

...where are the other 2%? o.O


----------



## Eevee

rounding error, refused answers, etc


----------



## Vyraura

The problem people don't see is McCain's 1/6 chance of surviving 4 straight years in a row.


----------



## opaltiger

Vyraura said:


> The problem people don't see is McCain's 1/6 chance of surviving 4 straight years in a row.


It's okay, his odds of surviving two years now and another two after his term is over are much higher.


----------



## Dannichu

Ahaha. 

Okay, compare the length of this list compared to this one. 

My absolute favourite part of the lists is that Obama has just about every environmental group on his side, plus a ton of really worthy causes (Human Right Campaign, National Organization of Women), while McCain has... the NRA. Who's suprised? XD

And oh God, watch this.

_"Hey Sarah Palin, just because you're good at shootin'
Doesn't mean you have the ammo to negotiate with Putin~"_


----------



## Ayame

... said:


> Guys, what would happen if Palin became president?
> Here's a movie premise.
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=reRTXJSyTjo
> 
> The sad thing is that now, I actually want to see that movie. D:


I want to see it, too.
D:
I laughed really hard.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Ahaha, all of the videos rule.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Sorry for the bump but loool
Yeah, it was pretty clear everything she said in the VP debate was bullshit but haha.
Also:


> Palin also claimed religion and God had been "mocked" during the campaign, although she offered no evidence to support that.


I wish I was paid 160,000$ to be a retarded biggot ): Then I could spend it all on _fabulous clothes_


----------



## Alexi

...She has a really big mouth in that picture. o_o


----------



## Dannichu

> "...that is unfair for others who share a faith in God and choose to worship our Lord in whatever private manner that they deem fit," she [Palin] said.


Banning gay marriage on religious grounds doesn't scream "private practicing" to me :/


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Stripping any one minority of their rights is neither private or just.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

And when I thought I couldn't hate her more, this happens.
McCain looks fucking terrified.

Anyone who's American and over eighteen, please go and vote right now if your state allows it already.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> And when I thought I couldn't hate her more, this happens.
> McCain looks fucking terrified.
> 
> Anyone who's American and over eighteen, please go and vote right now if your state allows it already.


are you fucking kidding
this is just ridiculous


----------



## xkze

"I'm the mayor, I can do whatever I want until the courts tell me I can't.'" --Palin, as quoted by former City Council Member Nick Carney, after he raised objections about the $50,000 she spent renovating the mayor's office without approval of the city council

I was definitely going to contribute to this topic with the train picture opal posted. ): damn you opal.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Oh, and let's not forget that Palin doesn't care if people slur Obama

This is kind of off-topic, but apparently the US is attacking Syria now?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Unsurprisingly, she's also a hypocrite:

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2008/10/28/palin-obama-wants-to-re-write-constitution/


			
				Sarah Palin said:
			
		

> “So you have to ask: Is this a suggestion that he'd want to re-write the founding document of our great nation to accomplish his goals, and what does that say about his ideas on future Supreme Court justices?” Palin asked.


http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalradar/2008/10/palin-differs-w.html


			
				Sarah Palin said:
			
		

> "I am, in my own, state, I have voted along with the vast majority of Alaskans who had the opportunity to vote to amend our Constitution defining marriage as between one man and one woman," Palin said, citing the 1998 initiative that banned gay marriage in her home state.
> 
> "I wish on a federal level that that's where we would go because I don't support gay marriage,"


I bet she's never read the constitution.

Also lol:


> Speaking at an event to inaugurate a thermoelectric plant, Chavez said he had heard of Palin's remarks.
> 
> "The poor thing, you have to feel sorry for her," he said with a dismissive wave of his hand. Palin, he said, is "a beauty queen that they've put in the role of a figurine."
> 
> Chavez said one must do as Christ did: "Forgive her, for she knows not what she says."


----------



## spaekle

So, what does everyone think about this Halloween display?


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Fidel Castro has called Palin "la señora de la rifle" (the lady of the rifle) and says the only thing McCain has is age.
As you can imagine, the crazy conservatives jumped on this with their "Commie Barack Hussein Nobama" posts. Will the conservatives who can do something other than baselessly name-call please stand up?

Also, that Halloween Display is pretty sick. I don't like Palin at all, but hanging an effigy is ... ugh.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Okay, that's a little creepy. Cool, in a way, but still over the top. It's sinking down to her supporters' level, really.


----------



## spaekle

Mm, yeah, it's just a Halloween joke and I don't think charges _should_ have been pressed, but it _is_ over-the-top and I can understand why it'd offend even people who don't support them. 

So apparently my mom thinks that, if Obama is elected, all of the businesses are going to leave the country because he's going to tax them too much, we're going to go into a second Great Depression because of it, and we're all going to be living in cardboard boxes and standing in line for bread. :|


----------



## Ivy Newton

Oh!
There's a yard sign that I've seen on my way home from school and it says:

McPain
Pain

It still has the normal mccain webbie link though.​


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I just saw McCain invited Joe the Plumber to three of his rallies.
What the fuck, America.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I just had a true Halloween scare.

I opened my email, went into my inbox, and I had looked to the side for some reason.
Let me tell you, seeing Palin staring straight at you in an advert is REALLY freaky.
The woman's evil, I'm telling you.
Even when it's just an ad it's like when she's looking at you she's _tearing apart your soul._
I nearly flew back about ten feet.

*shudders*

Also am I the ONLY one who likes that display with the hanging?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Sarah Palin dressed up as Tina Fey for Halloween.


----------



## xkze

OF INTEREST:

A Canadian comedy duo called The Masked Avengers from CKOI 96.9 FM in Montreal, Quebec pranked Sarah Palin, convincing her (and her team) they were receiving a call from French President Nicolas Sarkozy.

lulz ensues.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2008/11/1/151958/557/831/649050

good god why is this woman anywhere near the government

"I just love killing those animals.  Mmmm...mmmm...take away life!  That is sooo fun!!" "hahahaha!"


----------



## Old Catch

McCain's new ad... implies that the entire world will attack us if we elect Obama; that they'll want to 'test his mettle' and the only way to stop this is by electing him and Palin.

And ten there's the 'IM JOE THE PLUMBER' ad. x.x;


----------



## xkze

Imo, McCain started bringing in Joe the Plumber when he found out that Obama was working with Bob the Builder

Can We Fix It?
Yes We Can!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Also, this is amazing:


----------



## opaltiger

I hate how "socialist" means "communist" in the US. Socialism is working just fine for a bunch of European countries (dare I say better?).


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I feel terrible for laughing at this. 'Where am I? Who are these people? Cindy, Cindy!'

Election day tomorrow!
Vote, you fuckers, vote!


----------



## Shiny Grimer

It's still the 2nd here, so we have to wait for the day after tomorrow to vote. My dad was at early voting (3 hour long lines ftw) so I don't really  have any use for the school-less day on Tuesday. Then again, a day without school tends to be a good day. Yeah.

I want the elections OVER already. Ugh.


----------



## opaltiger

okay this is ridiculous

McCain's chances of winning go up by 4% to a stunning 6.3% and I think "SHIT OBAMA IS GOING TO LOSE"

I just want these elections over so I can stop worrying :(


----------



## Old Catch

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I feel terrible for laughing at this. 'Where am I? Who are these people? Cindy, Cindy!'
> 
> Election day tomorrow!
> Vote, you fuckers, vote!


I really wish I could. ;; Won't be 18 until the election's over. My parents will, though.


----------



## Dannichu

^Make them vote :D
...I really think the voting age should be lowered to 16, though, if not lower. Teenagers still live in a country and deserve some say in how it's run, I think.



Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I feel terrible for laughing at this. 'Where am I? Who are these people? Cindy, Cindy!'


XDDD Aww, bless him. All those flags look very confusing~


----------



## Alexi

Stop being in the future Vlad :(

I'm working on Election Day, so yay <3


----------



## opaltiger

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I feel terrible for laughing at this. 'Where am I? Who are these people? Cindy, Cindy!'


Reminds me of that bit in Stephen Colbert's White House Correspondent audition tape where he tries to get past the curtain behind the podium only to encounter a wall.


----------



## Old Catch

Dannichu said:


> ^Make them vote :D
> ...I really think the voting age should be lowered to 16, though, if not lower. Teenagers still live in a country and deserve some say in how it's run, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> XDDD Aww, bless him. All those flags look very confusing~


No, no, they /are/ voting. For Obama. :D 

Don't bless McCain! He might live longer.

EDIT: And I agree; the voting age /should/ be lowered, especially since they drill civics and politics into our heads and urge us to learn about these things. I would /love/ to be able to vote.

EDIT2: This is interesting. Damn Macedonia! And Iraq is 50-50. o.o;


----------



## opaltiger

> Don't bless McCain! He might live longer.


Hey, he has every right to live. >:(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

opaltiger said:


> Reminds me of that bit in Stephen Colbert's White House Correspondent audition tape where he tries to get past the curtain behind the podium only to encounter a wall.


*Obama wins election*
'Yeah yeah, I wish _President_ Obama everything good- Look what you did, Sarah! I hate you! I'm outta here!'


'There is a wall here!'


----------



## Ayame

Darn you, suspense.  Darn you!
Just go on and win, Obama.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

BiPolarBear said:


> EDIT2: This is interesting. Damn Macedonia! And Iraq is 50-50. o.o;


Ah, that's cool. The world is quite blue. o_O

Funny, I thought Pakistan and Vietnam would be more McCain-supporting.

Can't wait for the elections to be over~


----------



## xkze

damn this is the first election I really care about and I still am way too young to vote.
I'll be able to vote in 2012! O:

Oh Former Yugoslavian Republic of Macedonia, you silly former yugoslavian republic. When will you learn? O:<


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I hate how in America Red is for Republicans and Blue is for Democrats.
It's confusing ):


----------



## Dannichu

Woah, that is very, very cool (lol @ Macedonia).

Only one person from Chad and Congo voted. Aww.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Funny, I thought Pakistan and *Vietnam* would be more McCain-supporting.


That's like if Germany supported Private Ryan for president.

yeah the analogy is weak but still!


----------



## opaltiger

yeah the world is pretty much firmly behind Obama


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

goldenquagsire said:


> That's like if Germany supported Private Ryan for president.
> 
> yeah the analogy is weak but still!


Vietnam kicked America's ass, hth

edit: assuming private ryan is a hero or something, haven't seen it yet, don't intend to


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Vietnam kicked America's ass, hth
> 
> edit: assuming private ryan is a hero or something, haven't seen it yet, don't intend to


actually i've not seen the film either

but iirc it's about a guy (private ryan) who falls behind enemy lines, which is somewhat like mccain being held prisoner by the vietnamese

so yeah the whole "germany lost" bit confuses things


----------



## Shiny Grimer

goldenquagsire said:


> That's like if Germany supported Private Ryan for president.
> 
> yeah the analogy is weak but still!


There are actually many Vietnamese people who like McCain. Don't ask me why; I guess the older generation remembers him as a hero or something. It was a clip on MSNBC, lemme fetch it.

http://worldblog.msnbc.msn.com/archive/2008/10/13/1516279.aspx

Yeah, it threw me for a loop, too. This is the only place where I read that, but hey, it's still a source.

There are other countries' opinions of the candidates there as well.


----------



## jupiter

And now we'll get "Palin in 2012".

NO.

I watch too much SNL.


----------



## surskitty

Palin already has made it very clear that she wants to be president.

asdfjkl;


----------



## Zhorken

I so damn hope Palin runs in 2012.  She'll lose but she'll be hilarious again.


----------

